# Fenzi Overgreeter's Anonymous



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Following this thread with great interest.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Very handsome pup!
I haven't taken the class so no help there but my last girl was an over greeter. She didn't jump up but had to greet everyone. Our 1st CD leg she hugged the judge, snuggled with the lady that was being a "post" for the figure 8 exercise... so embarrassing! But they had a sense of humor and she actually passed.
After this, I stopped letting my dog greet anyone. I tried the "controlled" sit or down but this girl needed to go cold turkey and not greet anyone.
I got nasty looks on walks when people would ask to visit but that's ok. Once we made it clear that going up to anyone was not allowed it quickly solved the problem.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I haven't taken OGA, but I think maybe @rabernet has? Hopefully she chimes in. If you're interested, i would take it this session because Mariah has announced that this is the last time it is running.

I have taken Precision Heeling, and I will tell you it's a lot. The class is for a very formal obedience-style heel, and so it goes through where exactly the dog should be, how to get very precise, sharp turns, how to keep focus, how to keep the head held high, pacing, etc. Since the goal is very precise heeling, the class builds a lot on prior lectures. It can be time consuming to go through and learn each part. If you're not interested in doing obedience or if you just want a passable heel, it is not the right class for you. I didn't end up completing the class because at the time, Kaizer didn't even have a passable heel, but some pieces I did teach have helped us with agility LOL.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I find the classes always help  



I have never taken Overgreeters Anonymous but as previously mentioned, it is slated to go off curriculum so if you take it at Bronze ($65) it will stay in your library for at least a year -- actually for a year after your final class. 


These instructors are supportive, kind and very knowledgeable (except for 1 instructor who thinks goldens that 'hug' their owners are insecure ... but other than that one comment I have never disagreed with anything she has said  ).


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I took it, but didn't work it at the time. I didn't have the time when I signed up for it (I knew that at the time), but I wanted it in my library. 

I just took a peek - every week she has about 5 lectures. Without giving away the actual lectures, here's what the syllabus sort of looks like to give you an idea. 

I need to go through it, follow the FB group this term and work it with Noah. That's his biggest bugaboo with his behavior. It's as if he goes over threshold and simply cannot make his brain still when people come to visit. Once he's gotten over the initial greeting, people get to enjoy the calm boy that we know and love.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

One other thing to note - your classes in your library also "update". So, let's say that Mariah has added new material this term - at the end of the term - my library will be updated with the latest lecture notes. 

I took Nosework with Stacey Barnett. My lecture notes in my library now are from Julie Symons' last class, not Stacey's. 

And as Sharon said - your past classes will always be available to you one year after the last class you took. I always make sure to take at least one class every few quarters to keep my library of classes available to me. Some I've actually taken a couple times, because the instructor feedback to gold is so invaluable as well (I normally save gold threads to Evernote to refer back to later). 

Asha - your memory is amazing that you remembered I may have taken it! Either that or I've complained enough about Noah's over greeting! LOL


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Interesting I might take your suggestion and just do Bronze so I can watch the videos. Jarvis is the same way excited at first but calms down super quick and just lays on the persons feet. Normally with dogs it takes a while for him to calm but he eventually does. Its harder on leash than off but I only let him off in fenced in area or at dog beach in winter.

He is actually fine at the house the doorbell rings he won't even bark and if someone come inside and sits down he goes to them says hi then continues to what he was doing before. 

Nosework class I would be interested in too but Jarvis didn't seem to be. I tried working with him before at 7 mths and besides hide and seek with humans he didn't want to find the tins. I might try that again, maybe a class would help. I brought a Nosework Training Scent Kits that looks like https://www.amazon.com/Leerburg-000...&sr=8-1&keywords=Nosework+Training+Scent+Kits and a book that had a lot of good info The Canine Kingdom of Scent: Fun Activities Using Your Dog's Natural Instincts several months ago. Need to try that again.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

GoldeninCT said:


> Interesting I might take your suggestion and just do Bronze so I can watch the videos. Jarvis is the same way excited at first but calms down super quick and just lays on the persons feet. Normally with dogs it takes a while for him to calm but he eventually does. Its harder on leash than off but I only let him off in fenced in area or at dog beach in winter.
> 
> He is actually fine at the house the doorbell rings he won't even bark and if someone come inside and sits down he goes to them says hi then continues to what he was doing before.
> 
> Nosework class I would be interested in too but Jarvis didn't seem to be. I tried working with him before at 7 mths and besides hide and seek with humans he didn't want to find the tins. I might try that again, maybe a class would help. I brought a Nosework Training Scent Kits that looks like https://www.amazon.com/Leerburg-000...&sr=8-1&keywords=Nosework+Training+Scent+Kits and a book that had a lot of good info The Canine Kingdom of Scent: Fun Activities Using Your Dog's Natural Instincts several months ago. Need to try that again.


We love the nosework class with Noah through Fenzi. They have it most sessions. 

Today is the last day to sign up for classes this session, so if you want to grab Over Greeters Anonymous, you need to do it today!


----------

